# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  چاپ رشته

## DataMaster

سلام
راستش من فقط یه چند خط کد ساده نوشتم که فقط یه رشته رو چاپ کنه ولی با همین هم مشکل دارم :ناراحت: 

Stack_seg Segment stack 'stack'
   db 256 dup(?)
Stack_seg ENDS
Data_seg  Segment Public  'Data'
   prompt db 'Enter a number:$'
Data_seg  Ends
code_seg   Segment Public 'code'
    assume cs:code_seg ,  ss:stack_Seg ,ds:Data_seg
Start:
 mov ah, 09h
 lea dx, Prompt
 int 21h
      Mov   Ah,4ch
      Mov   Al,1
      Int   21h
Code_Seg   Ends
END        START
END

ولی موقع چاپ کردن یه سری چیزای ذیگه هم چاپ میشه انگار ادرس درست داده نشده
راستش من فرم کلی یادم رفته  محبت کنید و مشکل رو بگید
ممنون

----------


## HosseinProgrammer

سلام. باید این دو خط رو به کدتون اضافه کنید. بدون این دو خط data_seg برای برنامه شناخته شده نخواهد شد.

mov ax, Data_seg
 mov ds, ax

Stack_seg Segment stack 'stack'
   db 256 dup(?)
Stack_seg ENDS
Data_seg  Segment Public  'Data'
   prompt db 'Enter a number:$'
Data_seg  Ends
code_seg   Segment Public 'code'
    assume cs:code_seg ,  ss:stack_Seg ,ds:Data_seg
Start:
 mov ax, Data_seg
 mov ds, ax
 
 mov ah, 09h
 lea dx, Prompt
 int 21h
      Mov   Ah,4ch
      Mov   Al,1
      Int   21h
Code_Seg   Ends
END        START
END

----------

